# What liquid fertilizers are you using?



## al0629 (Mar 28, 2021)

Since I found it incredibly difficult to monitor pre-emergent dispersion with the Agrifab 85 lb broadcast spreader, I purchased a Northstar 31 gallon boom sprayer.

I will getting the soil tested here very soon (after the rest of my lawn is cleared and graded). In the meantime I was having a hard time finding a cost effective liquid fertilizer. Just wondering what you guys use. Thx. Al


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

I got my latest bag of soluble 20-20-20 at Site One.


----------



## Tmank87 (Feb 13, 2019)

Redtwin said:


> I got my latest bag of soluble 20-20-20 at Site One.


What'd you pay, out of curiosity? Everything online is ~$50 for a 25# bag. I assume cheaper.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

25# bag for around $34.


----------



## Philly_Gunner (Apr 23, 2019)

Redtwin said:


> 25# bag for around $34.


Do you spray this all season? And at what rate?


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

@Philly_Gunner, This is my first season spraying this. I plan on spraying .2 lbs N/P/K every 4 to 6 weeks.

Edit: Every 4-6 weeks on my Tifway 419. Probably only 2 to 3 apps for the whole season on the Empire.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

@Mightyquinn Just wanted to draw your attention to this very similar thread on 20-20-20.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Redtwin said:


> @Mightyquinn Just wanted to draw your attention to this very similar thread on 20-20-20.


Thanks, I saw this thread shortly after I posted in the other one and checked my SiteOne and they only carry the Lesco Macron 20-20-20, which I have considered buying and trying out.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

@Mightyquinn They had another brand that was sold in a 25# bucket but it was well over $75. I don't want to be paying $40 just for a bucket so I had to specifically ask for the bag.


----------



## LAG Gamecock (Apr 23, 2019)

I checked Siteone and the nearest to me that carries the ProSol is in Birmingham, AL. Everyone in the Atlanta area carries the $75 Lesco MacroN brand.


----------



## ocean-front (Jun 21, 2020)

I just started using Grow More 20-20-20 this season,25lb bag is 32-35.00 Amazon prime delivery.


----------



## Tmank87 (Feb 13, 2019)

ocean-front said:


> I just started using Grow More 20-20-20 this season,25lb bag is 32-35.00 Amazon prime delivery.


Damn. Shows 52 bucks for me.


----------



## ocean-front (Jun 21, 2020)

I just looked it up, it was on page 2


----------



## ocean-front (Jun 21, 2020)

saw some on line 4 of page one as well


----------



## Tmank87 (Feb 13, 2019)

@ocean-front Link me? I see the 5# bag being $32.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01J37GRQQ/ref=sspa_dk_detail_8?psc=1&pd_rd_i=B01J37GRQQ&pd_rd_w=yQH0B&pf_rd_p=4269e1a0-a218-4fbd-9748-1cd337d2f2a5&pd_rd_wg=Q0zJl&pf_rd_r=PXMPMRM4PP4RDWT4FF7G&pd_rd_r=feafaeec-3c89-4f8b-8ed5-7ae6f30f1f53&smid=A2FQ5GG01HBOZ1&spLa=ZW5jcnlwdGVkUXVhbGlmaWVyPUExWE5YTEtLOFA0RTFXJmVuY3J5cHRlZElkPUEwNjAyMTYyMVA1NjhGTDJRUzFIRSZlbmNyeXB0ZWRBZElkPUEwOTU2NzE5MkROOFkyS0ZZQjhWRSZ3aWRnZXROYW1lPXNwX2RldGFpbCZhY3Rpb249Y2xpY2tSZWRpcmVjdCZkb05vdExvZ0NsaWNrPXRydWU=


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

Tmank87 said:


> @ocean-front Link me? I see the 5# bag being $32.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01J37GRQQ/ref=sspa_dk_detail_8?psc=1&pd_rd_i=B01J37GRQQ&pd_rd_w=yQH0B&pf_rd_p=4269e1a0-a218-4fbd-9748-1cd337d2f2a5&pd_rd_wg=Q0zJl&pf_rd_r=PXMPMRM4PP4RDWT4FF7G&pd_rd_r=feafaeec-3c89-4f8b-8ed5-7ae6f30f1f53&smid=A2FQ5GG01HBOZ1&spLa=ZW5jcnlwdGVkUXVhbGlmaWVyPUExWE5YTEtLOFA0RTFXJmVuY3J5cHRlZElkPUEwNjAyMTYyMVA1NjhGTDJRUzFIRSZlbmNyeXB0ZWRBZElkPUEwOTU2NzE5MkROOFkyS0ZZQjhWRSZ3aWRnZXROYW1lPXNwX2RldGFpbCZhY3Rpb249Y2xpY2tSZWRpcmVjdCZkb05vdExvZ0NsaWNrPXRydWU=


Yeah, I'm seeing the same thing @Tmank87 is seeing. That is the price for the 5-lb bag.


----------



## heart_helper (Jan 20, 2021)

Will this work?
https://www.domyown.com/peters-professional-202020-general-purpose-fertilizer-p-11449.html


----------



## ocean-front (Jun 21, 2020)

Sorry Tmank87,I looked up my order from Amazon and it was on sale when I bought it.When i looked earlier it was the 5lb bag for 31.00 and my oversight.I did get the sale bag for 32.99 for 25lbs thats why I thought it was the same.Apologizes for the confusion on my part.


----------



## al0629 (Mar 28, 2021)

Wait so you guys mix a granular fertilizer with the water? Wow, i guess i have a lot to learn. I didnt know that it would disolve that quickly. Will have to read the label on that 20-20-20. As well as others thst are more suited for my soil , post testing. Thx!! Vr Al


----------



## Tmank87 (Feb 13, 2019)

ocean-front said:


> Sorry Tmank87,I looked up my order from Amazon and it was on sale when I bought it.When i looked earlier it was the 5lb bag for 31.00 and my oversight.I did get the sale bag for 32.99 for 25lbs thats why I thought it was the same.Apologizes for the confusion on my part.


All good brother. I need to pounce when that 25# is on sale!


----------



## Tmank87 (Feb 13, 2019)

al0629 said:


> Wait so you guys mix a granular fertilizer with the water? Wow, i guess i have a lot to learn. I didnt know that it would disolve that quickly. Will have to read the label on that 20-20-20. As well as others thst are more suited for my soil , post testing. Thx!! Vr Al


Not all fertilizers are water soluble. You can't melt down just any fertilizer :bandit:


----------



## Automate (Aug 14, 2020)

If you have one, check a local farm supply store. My old fashion (not a chain) store has Peters 25 lb bag of sprayable 20-10-20 for $39 and no shipping cost.


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

Automate said:


> If you have one, check a local farm supply store. My old fashion (not a chain) store has Peters 25 lb bag of sprayable 20-10-20 for $39 and no shipping cost.


I would be interested in that right there. Who Carries it local ?


----------



## Beerman219 (Apr 20, 2020)

So how many guys are spraying fert with no irrigation? I've seen It mentioned to water in after applications or do I just need to time it before a rain? With a big yard if I spend anymore time and money on it the boss is going to get ill!


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

Beerman219 said:


> So how many guys are spraying fert with no irrigation? I've seen It mentioned to water in after applications or do I just need to time it before a rain? With a big yard if I spend anymore time and money on it the boss is going to get ill!


Ive been spraying 46-0-0 without irrigation on my TifTuf but having to stay around 1/10th#N. I managed to get some tip burn pushing my way up to .25#/N even though I see ppl on here doing it. I'm thinking that with my starts/stops and overlaps due to the organic shape of the yard I need to stay on the low end. I tend to spray for the foliar response so that rate works for me though.


----------



## LawnGeek (Apr 12, 2020)

Redtwin said:


> I got my latest bag of soluble 20-20-20 at Site One.


Redtwin, how many lbs per 1000sq ft are you putting down? This is my first time applying liquid fertilizer and am unsure about how much I should use. I have the lesco 20 20 20 macroN.

Edit: Sorry, I just noticed your post were you mentioned .2lb. So it's safe to say that when spraying liquid fert, the rate is much lower than when broadcasting?


----------



## Jacobpaschall (Nov 1, 2020)

I use liquid UAN32. If you know any farmers or have a way to get it, I'm not sure there is a cheaper way to get nitrogen. Pretty sure it comes out to less than 50 cents per # of nitrogen. I store it in a 55 gallon drum. I apply at 0.5# of N per 1000 and apply every couple weeks. I only let it sit for 1-2 hrs before washing off.


----------



## harveydane (May 17, 2020)

Grow More also has a 30-10-10 Water Soluble fert that I picked up for around $50 shipped but it appears to have gone up substantially in price on Amazon.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00UBY2T22/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o05_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

I been had this been I only fertilize when I spray fungicides for this season.

https://www.kelp4less.com/shop/20-20-20-blend/

It's cheaper to buy peters if you can find it


----------

